# Canon Service Advisory Emails Sent for 5D Mark III & EOS-1D X



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/canon-service-advisory-emails-sent-for-5d-mark-iii-eos-1d-x/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/canon-service-advisory-emails-sent-for-5d-mark-iii-eos-1d-x/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Official Service Advisory Notice</strong>


This service notification e-mail contains important information about your EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR/EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera. Please note that product service announcement e-mails contain advisory or informational content that may be critical to the proper operation of your product, including safety, update, and instructional messages. Please carefully review the information in this e-mail as it relates to your Canon product.</p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera</li>
<li>EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Details</strong>


Depending upon the shooting conditions, it may take slightly longer for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS-1D Mark IV digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite’s AF Assist Beam.</p>
<p>We are developing a solution to enhance the focusing feature for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X and plan to release a firmware update based on following estimated schedule:</p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 5D Mark III: (estimated) Late April, 2013</li>
<li>EOS-1D X: (estimated) Late May, 2013</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Support</strong>


This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=847545/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark III $3149</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=827036/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X $6728</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 21, 2013)

At least Canon admits its fault when warranted (even if it took some time)... unlike some others...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't received this email yet, but like most of these things I read, I'm sure it's on the way and will probably be in my inbox tomorrow. All I've got is the CPS Oscars emails at the moment...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 21, 2013)

Any hints as to if this update will just be for the referred-to AF fix, or if it'll also include all the other promised updates?

b&


----------



## bvukich (Feb 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> All I've got is the CPS Oscars emails at the moment...



Yeah, I've gotten like three of those so far. It's starting to get a little obnoxious.


----------



## justwildlife (Feb 21, 2013)

Canon India has not sent any Service Advisory mail to users.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2013)

Received this email from Canon today. I'm in US - California


----------



## J.R. (Feb 21, 2013)

justwildlife said:


> Canon India has not sent any Service Advisory mail to users.



They expect you to check at CR


----------



## zim (Feb 21, 2013)

Excellent stuff, makes it nice and official


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 21, 2013)

About time too.


----------



## melbournite (Feb 22, 2013)

J.R. said:


> justwildlife said:
> 
> 
> > Canon India has not sent any Service Advisory mail to users.
> ...



Same in Australia, no notification - lucky we have our trusty CR.


----------



## Louis (Feb 24, 2013)

I wonder if its possible to make the 5D3 -EV3 like the 6D?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2013)

Louis said:


> I wonder if its possible to make the 5D3 -EV3 like the 6D?



Almost certainly not...


----------



## Louis (Feb 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Louis said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if its possible to make the 5D3 -EV3 like the 6D?
> ...



If not then I wonder how they are going to fix this problem


----------



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2013)

Louis said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Louis said:
> ...



The camera doesn't need to have the ability to AF at -EV3 for this problem to be solved or this problem would have been there will every camera Canon has produced, except the 6D. A tweaking of the AF algorithms is what I expect.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2013)

Louis said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Louis said:
> ...



The problem isn't one of sensitivity. Users have reported that while AF is slower with the assist lamp on, simply turning off AF assist results in faster focus - that means even when there's plenty of light as far as the AF system is concerned, AF is slow. So it's an algorithm tweak that's needed, as J.R. stated.


----------

